# Wife is very wet...little sensation for me



## Apples to Oranges (Oct 11, 2011)

My sex life with my wife has improved quite a bit since I joined this forum. (REALLY I SHOULD SAY MY OVERALL RELATIONSHIP HAS IMPROVED). Some of the best advice I have read was to focus on changing myself - rather than changing her. Believe me I have more changing and self-improvement to work on, but I am thankful for the progress made so far.

It has been a while since I last posted. As a newer user, I decided it's probably smarter to do a little more listening (reading) at first anyway, But I could use some advice. 

As I said, things have gotten better between my wife and me in bed. Nevertheless, one of the issues we still face is still my occasional Delayed Ejaculation. There are times when I am just not going to finish and in my head I’m thinking "this sucks" but outwardly I’m saying "it's OK"...because in the grand scheme of things it is OK. It is not as if it happens every time. In addition, I still very much enjoy the other aspects of the sex, I just do not cum every time. 

It is just starting to be a problem because we are starting to try for another child. SO there are days when I HAVE TO FINISH for reproductions sake. 

One thing I thing may be a problem are the times when she is VERY wet, to the point that if she is on top it drips all over and runs down both of our legs. This is a little turn-off for me, but I can deal with it. However, with that much lubrication it also decreases friction. Is it disrespectful to have a towel or Kleenex to wipe off my penis during intercourse? I've even thought of having baby-powder or some-other pleasant smelling powder to apply to my penis, during intercourse, but I will not do that for fear it could cause infection, etc.

Any advice? I do need some help here. THANKS!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I think using a towel or face cloth is a good idea, I wouldn't see it as a turn off during the act, especially if it's going to make it better for both of you.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

working_together said:


> I think using a towel or face cloth is a good idea, I wouldn't see it as a turn off during the act, especially if it's going to make it better for both of you.


agreed
and NO POWDER!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

An important thing about a good sex life is being about to talk to each other. Just tell her that she gets so hot and you need to use a wash cloth so you can feel her...... and do it while teasing her.....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband always wipes himself off while in the middle of our lovin' for that same reason.

I like when he does because then I can feel him too


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, NO POWDER...omg...that would burn in there!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> An important thing about a good sex life is being about to talk to each other. Just tell her that she gets so hot and you need to use a wash cloth so you can feel her...... and do it while teasing her.....


:iagree:

Be very sensitive on how you convey the need for the wash cloth.

If you'd like, run it by some of the ladies (anybody whose user name ends with 'girl' is a safe bet. ah duh!), and of course the one and only working_together. They can help you tell your wife.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think it's a big deal to have to tell her. Maybe because my husband always does this. I can't control how wet I get LOL! When he wipes up a bit, the sex is way better for the both of us


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My hubby has delayed ejaculation as well. We handle it by skipping a day in between sessions. Maybe you can try this?

We use baby wipes after sex; my husband mops up his load and when he does so, he teases me a little with his hand. You can do the same thing.


----------



## IAMCIV (Nov 8, 2011)

Apples to Oranges said:


> One thing I thing may be a problem are the times when she is VERY wet, to the point that if she is on top it drips all over and runs down both of our legs. This is a little turn-off for me, but I can deal with it.


Are you kidding me? I love it when my wife is dripping all over me, mmm mmm...nothing beats the natural lube... to each their own I guess.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

IAMCIV said:


> Are you kidding me? I love it when my wife is dripping all over me, mmm mmm...nothing beats the natural lube... to each their own I guess.


Yeah, but you missed the part about "reduced sensation", if he's not feeling it as much, then it becomes a bit of a problem. Yeah, yeah, I know all men love their wives to be super wet lol.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

morituri said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Be very sensitive on how you convey the need for the wash cloth.
> 
> If you'd like, run it by some of the ladies (anybody whose user name ends with 'girl' is a safe bet. ah duh!), and of course the one and only working_together. They can help you tell your wife.


Once in a while I give good advice....


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Apples to Oranges said:


> One thing I thing may be a problem are the times when she is VERY wet, to the point that if she is on top it drips all over and runs down both of our legs. This is a little turn-off for me, but I can deal with it.
> 
> Any advice? I do need some help here. THANKS!


Benadryl, an over the counter antihistamine, supposedly helps with that kind of problem. Ask her to take it about 30 minutes before you have sex. The Benadryl will dry up some of the excess fluid down there.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HAHA Benadryl may also make her fall asleep. That stuff knocks me out!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> Benadryl, an over the counter antihistamine, supposedly helps with that kind of problem. Ask her to take it about 30 minutes before you have sex. The Benadryl will dry up some of the excess fluid down there.


I would fall asleep in the about 20 minutes after taking the benadril ... :rofl:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I would fall asleep in the about 20 minutes after taking the benadril ... :rofl:


That sounds perfect, he`s just gonna have to move fast once she takes it.



Thank you for the benadril info, I was unaware it had that affect on women. 
My wife takes it frequently during allergy season and was actually concerned when she couldn`t get wet like she normally does..

I`ll have to look into it as a probable cause.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

typically Benedryl's sleepy side effect shows up between 1 hr 15 min - 1hr 30 min after dosing.


----------

